# How to Show a Boer Whether



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

I own a boer whether I really want to show in either regular conformation or obstacle courses. Either is equally fine. He isn't registered as he is a rescue, and he is 10 months old. I would really like to work with him in the show ring. 

I am 15, though. My FFA teacher says Boer goat showing is over and by the time it comes back around he will be too old for FFA. My mother won't let me be involved in 4-H (long story) so I can't be in either of those kind of shows that I know of. What could/should I look for? Is there any registry I could register him under? We don't know his sire or dam, and he IS fixed. Any help would be nice, thanks!

I live in southwest GA if that could help any.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The only type of Boer wether shows I know of are market shows. He would have to be under a year old and most likely sold for meat. It doesn't sound like that is what you want to do. Boer wethers don't have just conformation shows unless it is like I said before. I know they show dairy goats and pygmy Goats in classes like your talking about but never heard of boers running that way.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

the only shows are market and usually have to have baby teeth still

you cant do much with him (where Im at you couldent anyways but we dont have obstical showing?)


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I've never even heard of doing any kind of obstacle course with a goat! That would sure be interesting! And there are no shows just for confirmation that I know of. There are market and breeding shows(which he is a wether so he obviously can't show in that).I seriously doubt that you will be able to use him for anything more than a pet. he would have to be younger to show in a market show. So, if I were you, I would just consider him a pet goat now, you can still train him to do cool tricks and such, but I don't think that there is a big obstacle community.

If you really want to show goats I would try and get a new goat to show for market(it goes to slaughter, mostly wethers) or breeding(you keep it, it has to be a doe or buck).


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You can always train him to be a pack goat. Goathiker has tons of experience with that!

Another thing you could do is get a feel ans info about putting on your own show. Set up guidelines, rules and classes. I'm sure if you have enough interest you could do something like that! You could have novice (8 and under), juniors (9-12), intermediate (13-18) and then even an adult class.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

There is a website for show just for fun it's called showbox idk though I live in texas and they are local shows but I bet if u looked up local livestock shows there will b some

Training I sled my goat (when i had him) every other day at most don't over work him mine also loved running so I would take him on runs haha sounds dumb but he love love loved it


----------

